# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Indian Ringneck γέννες '13

## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα!  :Happy: 

Τον Γεναρη ξεκινησα διατροφικη προετοιμασια που περιλαμβανε αυγοτροφη, muta vit στο νερο και φρουτα- λαχανικα! Την ιδια διατροφη εκανα και στα lovebirdονια μου!

Τον Φλεβαρη εβαλα φωλιτσα που εφτιαξε ο πατερας μου με κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης! Κι απο τοτε απλα συνεχιζα και περιμενα..!

Σημερα συνεβη κατι καταπληκτικο! Γεννηθηκε το πρωτο αυγουλακι και ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος! Σε λιγες μερουλες θα προσπαθησω κανω ωοσκοπηση, αν και τρεμω λιγακι!

Να μια φωτογραφια του αυγου!  :Big Grin: 



Περισσοτερες εξελιξεις συντομα και ολα εδω!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Στα ειπα εγω!!!!  :Happy: 
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ωωωωωωωωω τι ΧΑΡΑ!!!  :Anim 26:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Νικόλα!!!!!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0064: 
Χαίρομαι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια και ελπίζω να έρθουνε κι άλλα μπόλικα κάτασπρα αυγουλάκια!!!
Και βέβαια να βγουν όμορφοι γκρι ringneck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Άντε και σύντομα ρινκ νεκακια.

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο Νικολα...με το καλο!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο Νικο καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Συγχαρητήρια Νικολα ευχομε να δούμε γριζακια σύντομα στο κλαδί!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Peri27

Ουυυυυ μπραβοοοο αντεεε με το καλοοοο !!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## geog87

μπραβο Νικο!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!και γω με το muta-vit ειχα απιστευτα αποτελεσματα!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιωργο, εδινες και φρουτα- λαχανικα παραλληλα με το muta- vit ή οχι?

----------


## CyberPanos

Βεβαια και δινεις κανονικα,τους βαζω και εγω,ειναι συμπληρωμα οχι αποκαταστατο τροφης!  :wink:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανο εγω εννοειται δινω.. απλως ρωτησα τον Γιωργο για να μαθω το αποτελεσμα, διοτι πολλοι εκτροφεις επειδη δεν προλαβαινουν να πλενουν χορταρικα και να στεγνωνουν, δινουν μονο συμπληρωματα και εχουν αποτελεσματα.. αλλα θα ηθελα απαντηση απο καποιον που ξερω!

----------


## geog87

> Γιωργο, εδινες και φρουτα- λαχανικα παραλληλα με το muta- vit ή οχι?


φρουτα οχι...αλλα απο χορτα δεν μπορεις να φαντασεις τι εδινα...το αποτελεσμα ηταν 6υγα και τα 6 ενσπορα με την πρωτη φορα!!!μη ξεχασω την jk-αυγοτροφη!!!

----------


## mariakappa

αχ τι ωραιο αισθημα... :Anim 26:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μαρια, δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι εκανα μολις το ειδα! Πηγα τρεχοντας και χοροπηδωντας ταυτοχρονο στο δωματιο της αδελφης μου και χορευα σα χαζο και με κοιτουσε με αυτο το απορημενο βλεμμα χαχαχαχχαχαχ!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο φιλαρακι μου!!!!! ασε να ολοκληρωσει την γεννα και μετα να κανεις οωσκοπηση και να μην πιασεις κανενα αυγο!!!! δεν χρειαζεται!!!

----------


## mariakappa

φαντασου να γεννηθει κι ολας... εκει να δεις χαρες.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> φαντασου να γεννηθει κι ολας... εκει να δεις χαρες.



Κρατηστε καλου κακου κανενα δωματιο στο τρελοκομειο!!! Με βλεπω συντομα εκει!  ::

----------


## mariakappa

αργα ή γρηγορα ολοι εκει θα καταληξουμε με τα τρελοπουλα που εχουμε μπλεξει χαχαχα

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο, πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## Kostakos

Νίκο Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Ελπίζω να δεις πολλές γκρι φατσούλες!!! Με το καλό να βγούν υγιή μωράκια και όλα μαζί οικογενειακώς να σου παίρνουν τα αυτιά!!
Θέλω και εγώ να νιώσω αυτ΄οτο συναίσθημα.....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παιδια, την αυγοτροφη τη σταματαμε με το που γεννηθει το πρωτο αυγο, ε? Τη πολυβιταμινη στο νερο? 

Σχετικα με την αυγοτροφη.. καπου ειχα διαβασει πως μια κοπελα δεν σταματησε καθολου την αυγοτροφη και η κοκατιλινα της γεννησε 10 και κατι αυγα.. τι γνωμη εχετε εσεις?

----------


## serafeim

εγω νομιζω σταδιακα μπορεις να δινεις αυγοτροφη!! Αυγο δεν μπορεις να δινεις σκετο ειναι ποιο δυνατο σκετο παρα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη... τουλαχιστον ετσι επαθα και εγω με την Εμιλυ οταν εκανε αυγα και εβαζα εβαζα αυγο και γενναγε συνεχεια (το εκανα για να μην αποδυναμωθει λογο του οτι προετημασια δεν ειχε κανει και αρσενικο δεν ειχε και εκανε μονη της αυγα) ενω τα μπατζι κα ιαυγοτροφη που εβαζα φετος στα 7 αυγα σταμματησαν (4-8 αυγα ειναι το φυσιολογικο)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα πουλια μου δεν τρωνε την αυγοτροφη.. τους δινω κομμενο αυγο σε κομματακια με jkmax, μειγμα αποξηραμενων βοτανων και τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και το τρωνε με λαχταρα!

----------


## CyberPanos

Εκει που χρειαζονται οσο πιο καλη ενυσχητικη βοηθεια στην διατροφη γινετε (σε περιπτωση που δινεις ελαχιστα φρουτα-λαχανικα)ειναι κατα την διαρκεια αναπτυξης του νεοσσου,οπου ταιζουν και οι δυο και δεν τα προλαβαινουν...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στα κοκατιλ και στα καναρινια δεν σταματαω την αυγοτροφη ποτε οταν ειναι για προετοιμασια- γεννα!   την πολυβιταμινη σταματα την οταν τελειωσουση την γεννα.... σταδιακα!!! οχι αποτομα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> την πολυβιταμινη σταματα την οταν τελειωσουση την γεννα.... σταδιακα!!! οχι αποτομα!


Οταν τελειωσουν τα αυγα εννοεις ή οταν απογαλακτιστουν οι νεοσσοι?

----------


## mitsman

τα αυγα.... οταν ολοκληρωθει η γεννα... μετα την σταματας σιγα σιγα... οχι για τιποτα αλλο αλλα για να μην επιβαρυνεις το συκωτι του πουλιου!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τη σταματω -1 φορα την εβδομαδα για καθε βδομαδα?

----------


## Sophie

*Μπράβο!!!!!!! Με το καλόοοοοοοοο!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!! Είναι η πρώτη σου γέννα; (γενικά)*  :Happy0065:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> *
> Είναι η πρώτη σου γέννα; (γενικά)*



Ναι η πρωτη μου γεννα! Εχω ψιλοαγχωθει αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι ολα πανε μια χαρα!

----------


## mitsman

την πρωτη εβδομαδα κοψε 2 φορες και την επομενη κοψε την 3 και την τριτη εβδομαδα  δινε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα!

----------


## Naylia

> Ναι η πρωτη μου γεννα! Εχω ψιλοαγχωθει αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι ολα πανε μια χαρα!



Νίκο μπράβο!!!Με το καλό να τα δεχτείς τα μικρά!
Από δυο γκρι,τι χρώμα μωρά θα έχεις;

----------


## olga

Νίκο με το καλό να έρθουν και τα μικρά!

----------


## moustakias

Αντε με το καλο σου ευχομαι τα νεα ρινγκνεκακια.
Λατρευω τα ρινγκνεκ και ειδικα τα γκρι ειναι πανεμορφα.
Αν δεν εχουν γονοτυπο με αλλο χρωμα δηλ.  αν οι γονεις ρων ρινγκνεκ που εχεις ηταν και οι 4 γκρι τοτε λογικα θα ειναι γκρι ολα τα μωρακια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Από δυο γκρι,τι χρώμα μωρά θα έχεις;


Εαν δεν ειναι φορεις καποιας αλλης μεταλλαξης τοτε θα βγουν ολα γριζακια σαν τους γονεις!

Εαν καποιος απο τους προγονους τους ηταν καποια μεταλλαξη π.χ. λουτινο τοτε πιθανοτατα θα βγει λουτινο καποιο απο τα μωρα.. αλλα μονο μερικα μωρα στο συνολο! Τα περισσοτερα παντως θα ειναι γκριζα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σημερα η κοιλιτσα της Μαριουκας μου φουσκωσε περιεργα.. την προηγουμενη φορα που φουσκωσε περιεργα ηταν μια-δυο μερες πριν γεννησει το πρωτο αυγο.. 
Αυριο θα δειξει  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε ωραία!!!
Ελπίζω να γεννήσει και άλλα αυγουλάκια !!!  :Happy: 

Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο αλλά και στην μαμά που κουράζεται!!! 
Καλό κουράγιο!  :Happy:

----------


## CyberPanos

Νικο μπορεις να μας βγαλεις ενα βιντεο την ωρα που της χορευει ο αρσενικος και ζευγαρωνουν? ειναι φοβερος αυτος ο χορος! :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δυστυχως Πανο, ακομη δεν τα εχω δει να ζευγαρωνουν!

Ισως το κανουν οταν λειπουμε απο το σπιτι ή οταν δεν ειναι κανεις κοντα.. τις προαλλες πριν γεννηθει το πρωτο αυγουλακι κατι επιασε το ματι μου αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, διοτι οτι εκαναν το σταματησαν μολις με ειδαν!

----------


## Naylia

> Δυστυχως Πανο, ακομη δεν τα εχω δει να ζευγαρωνουν!
> 
> Ισως το κανουν οταν λειπουμε απο το σπιτι ή οταν δεν ειναι κανεις κοντα.. τις προαλλες πριν γεννηθει το πρωτο αυγουλακι κατι επιασε το ματι μου αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, διοτι οτι εκαναν το σταματησαν μολις με ειδαν!


Ντρέπονται  ::

----------


## nikosg6

αντε με το καλο ρινκνεκακια!!!! τα καλητερα ευχομαι!!!

----------


## moustakias

κατι ασχετο.
Νίκο εξημερωμένα τα εχεις και τα 2 τα πουλακια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς πάει Νίκο;;;;
Βγήκε το 2ο αυγουλάκι;;;  Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> κατι ασχετο.
> Νίκο εξημερωμένα τα εχεις και τα 2 τα πουλακια?


Οχι Βαγγελη! Και τα δυο αγρια ειναι, αγορασμενα απο πετ σοπ..

Μετα τις αναπαραγωγες θα προσπαθησω να τα εξημερωσω, αν και θα ειναι δυσκολο  :winky: 




> Πώς πάει Νίκο;;;;
> Βγήκε το 2ο αυγουλάκι;;;  Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ευθυμη.. ειναι η μανα μεσα στη φωλια και δεν θελω να τη στρεσσαρω ανοιγοντας τη φωλια! 

Με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια ανοιγω τη φωλιτσα  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία!!!
Καλύτερα, να μην την ενοχλείς!  :Happy: 

Μόλις βγει δες αν είναι, και μία φορά την ημέρα το πολύ..... μην την ανοίγεις συνέχεια! Δεν υπάρχει λόγος!!!
Και όσο πιο διακριτικά γίνεται στο χώρο... να τα αφήνεις να κάνουν ότι είναι να κάνουν!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ωραία!!!
> Καλύτερα, να μην την ενοχλείς! 
> 
> Μόλις βγει δες αν είναι, και μία φορά την ημέρα το πολύ..... μην την ανοίγεις συνέχεια! Δεν υπάρχει λόγος!!!
> Και όσο πιο διακριτικά γίνεται στο χώρο... να τα αφήνεις να κάνουν ότι είναι να κάνουν!


Ευθυμη, μια φορα την ημερα κοιταζω τη φωλια, και δεν τα ενοχλω εκτος για φαι και νερο απο τοτε που ξεκινησα διατροφικη προετοιμασια!

----------


## kostas0206

Αντε με το καλο Νικο!!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

Νικο δειξε μας και καμια φωτογραφια απο το κλουβι που τα εχεις και την φωλια (εξωτερικα)και πες λιγο για τα μεγεθη τους, (με ενδιαφερει καταλαβαινεις :Cool0037: )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παιδια, πριν καμια ωριτσα, που πηγα να αλλαξω πατηθρα στα lovebirds ειδα την αμαρα της Μαριως και φαινοταν λιγο το κελυφος του αυγου και εχει μια κοιλιτσα στο σχημα ενος αυγου! Τωρα θα πρεπει να εχει γεννησει, ε? Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται στην φωλια!




> Νικο δειξε μας και καμια φωτογραφια απο το κλουβι που τα εχεις και την φωλια (εξωτερικα)και πες λιγο για τα μεγεθη τους, (με ενδιαφερει καταλαβαινεις)


Προχειρες φωτογραφιες δεν εχω, και πλεον τα πουλακια τα ενοχλω μονο για φαι, νερο και ελεγχο φωλιας!

Το κλουβι ειναι αυτο, δυστυχως ομως, εμενα δεν με βολευει καθολου στο καθαρισμα και τη προσβασιμοτητα που εχω!



Τη φωλια θα τη δειξω μετα το τελος των αναπαραγωγων! Παντως ειναι φτιαγμενη απο κοντρα πλακε και λιγο μεγαλυτερη απο το νορμαλ μεγεθος, διοτι δεν μπορουσε να τοποθετηθει σταθερα η φωλια με τις νορμαλ διαστασεις..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ηρθε το 2ο αυγουλακιιιιι!  :: 


Πρεπει να το γεννησε εχθες βραδυ διοτι οταν ειδα την αμαρα της ηταν ετοιμο να βγει!  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπράβο Νίκο!!!!  :Happy: 

Περιμένουμε και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια!!! Χαχαχα!!!
Μέχρι πόσα γεννάνε; Νομίζω μέχρι 3-4 ;
Ο πατέρας την ταΐζει καθόλου ή μόνη της τα κάνει όλα;;;;  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μέχρι πόσα γεννάνε; Νομίζω μέχρι 3-4 ;
> Ο πατέρας την ταΐζει καθόλου ή μόνη της τα κάνει όλα;;;;


Ναι Ευθυμη, καπου 3-5 αυγα!

Ο πατερας μονιμως ειναι εξω απο τη φωλια στη κοσμαρα του.. και τρωει πολυ (κλασσικος πατερας), αλλα φλερταρει τη μητερα κι εκεινη μπαινει στη φωλια, χαχαχα!

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## panoss

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι έγινε Νίκο;;;
Ήρθε το τρίτο αυγουλάκι;;;  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ξερω Ευθυμη.. η μανα ειναι ολη την ωρα μεσα στη φωλια κι οταν τη φωναζω βγαζει το κεφαλακι της αλλα δεν φευγει να ανοιξω τη φωλια.

----------


## serafeim

Μην ειστε ανυπομονη μωρε!!!
Αφηστε ν ακανει την δουλεια της  :Happy: 
Νικο ολα καλα θα πανε μην σε αγχωνει τιποτα!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Orix

Με το καλό, με το καλό κι από μενα!

----------


## moustakias

Αντε τυχερέ βλέπω πάμε και για 3ο.....
Καλη επιτυχιααααααα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ναι.. μαλλον σημερα θα το κανει το 3ο, ειναι πολυ φουσκωμενη η κοιλιτσα της!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!!!
Μπράβο Νίκο!!! Άντε μητερούλα... μπορείς!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα παιδια, την Κυριακη περιμενα το 3ο αυγο αλλα μαλλον μειναμε στα 2! 

Μολις εκανα ωοσκοπηση (εβαλα τον φακο μεσα στη φωλια, δεν επιασα τα αυγα!) και το ενα εχει κατι φλεβιτσες, το αλλο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Νίκο!!!! Πολύ καλά νέα μας φέρνεις!!!!  :Happy: 

Παρόλα αυτά, δεν είναι λίγο νωρίς για ωοσκόπηση; .... ειδικά για το δεύτερο αυγό!
Από όσο νομίζω θέλει τουλάχιστον 6 - 7 μέρες για να φανούν "καθαρά" οι φλεβίτσες του εμβρύου!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη, περασαν 7 μερες (ή 8, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!) και φανηκαν φλεβιτσες! Και για το 2ο ειναι οντως νωρις.. αυριο- μεθαυριο θα ξανακοιταξω  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε πόσες μέρες " σκάνε " τα αυγά των ringneck;  :Happy: 
Χαχαχαχα......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σε 21- 24 μερες περιπου.. αρα περιμενω μωρακια τελος του μηνα!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Αντε νικο καλη συνεχεια!!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αν ειναι εμπειρος καποιος ακομη και την τεταρτη μερα μπορει να καταλαβει!!!!
Νικο υπομονη και ολα θα πανε καλα.... και να μην πανε, παλι καλα θα ειναι!!!!!

Ξερεις εσυ... το νοημα το εχεις πιασει!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, για εναν αρχαριο δεν μετρα η επιτυχια αλλα η εμπειρια  :winky:

----------


## CyberPanos

Ετσι οπως το αναφερεις ακουγεται λες και κλοσσας και εσυ το αυγο... :: 
Απλα αφηνουμε τα ιδια να κρινουν βαση ενστικτου τι πρεπει να κανουν και οτι γινει εγινε...
Εμεις απλα φροντιζουμε για τα απαραιτητα απο κει και περα αναλαμβανουν αυτα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ετσι οπως το αναφερεις ακουγεται λες και κλοσσας και εσυ το αυγο...
> Απλα αφηνουμε τα ιδια να κρινουν βαση ενστικτου τι πρεπει να κανουν και οτι γινει εγινε...
> Εμεις απλα φροντιζουμε για τα απαραιτητα απο κει και περα αναλαμβανουν αυτα.


Σιγα μην αφηνα τη μανα να κλωσσησει τα πολυτιμα αυγουλακια μου! χαχαχαχα

Ακριβως! Η φυση αναλαμβανει, εμεις απλως βοηθαμε  :winky:

----------


## sWeetAnGel

νικο τι κανεις?πως πανε τα αγουλακια ολα καλα εχει μεινει σταθερα στα 2? εκανες τελικα ωοσκοπηση?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> νικο τι κανεις?πως πανε τα αγουλακια ολα καλα εχει μεινει σταθερα στα 2? εκανες τελικα ωοσκοπηση?


Καλα ειμαι Βασια..  :Happy: 

Ναι εμεινε στα δυο αυγα και σταδιακα μειωνω το muta vit στο νερο!

Εκανα ωοσκοπηση 2 φορες και το ενα αυγο ειναι σιγουρα ενσπορο, για το αλλο δεν μπορω να πω.. την πρωτη φορα ηταν νωρις για να διακρινω και την 2η δεν μπορεσα να δω καλα..

Δεν θελω να ξανακανω ωοσκοπηση για να μην στρεσσαρω την μανα με το να βαζω συνεχεια το χερι στη φωλια! Για να εχει το πρωτο σπορο λογικα θα εχει και το 2ο!

----------


## sWeetAnGel

με το καλο ευχομαι ολα καλα να πανε!

----------


## serafeim

ποτε σκανε με το καλο; 21 υπολογησα....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ναι Σεραφειμ! 21-24 Απριλιου περιπου..

----------


## serafeim

αχα.. τελεια... φτου φτου....

----------


## moustakias

> Ναι Σεραφειμ! 21-24 Απριλιου περιπου..


Θελουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο Νικόλα... σαν τρελοι

----------


## CyberPanos

Ναι οντως οταν βρεις χρονο βγαλε μας καποιες φωτογραφιες! :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παιδια, θελω να βγαλω μια με την μανα να κλωσσα αλλα φοβαμαι να ανοιξω τη φωλια και να βαλω το χερι μου μεσα..  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Παιδια, θελω να βγαλω μια με την μανα να κλωσσα αλλα φοβαμαι να ανοιξω τη φωλια και να βαλω το χερι μου μεσα..


Καλύτερα να μην τα αγχώνεις!
Τι θες, μία φωτογραφία με την μάνα να κλωσάει, ή δύο πανέμορφα μικρά ringneck;;;  :Happy: 

Ούτος ή άλλος, σε λίγες μέρες θα γεννηθούν !!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Ασε τα στην ησυχια τους Νικολα.... σ'αυτην την φαση πρωτευοντα ειναι τα δικα τους θελω και οχι τα δικα μας!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δικιο εχετε παιδια..  :Happy: 

Περιμενω πως και πως την Κυριακη για δυο λογους..  ::  ::

----------


## sWeetAnGel

αν θες να εχεις ενθυμιο απλα σηκωσε σιγα σιγα το καπακι της φωλιας κ τραβα γρηγορα1εγω ετσι εκανα στην δικια μου λοβ κ δν εφυγε κι ας ειναι αγριο καθεται για να προστατεψει τα μωρα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αν θες να εχεις ενθυμιο απλα σηκωσε σιγα σιγα το καπακι της φωλιας κ τραβα γρηγορα1εγω ετσι εκανα στην δικια μου λοβ κ δν εφυγε κι ας ειναι αγριο καθεται για να προστατεψει τα μωρα!


Δεν θελω να στρεσσαρω την μανουλα! Ειναι η πρωτη γεννα και των δυο (εμενα κι αυτων) και δεν θελω να τα στρεσσαρω για κανεναν λογο!

----------


## CyberPanos

Δεν χρειαζεται να τα στρεσσαρεις....δεν τα εχεις πετυχει και τα δυο καμια φορα εξω απο την φωλια?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν χρειαζεται να τα στρεσσαρεις....δεν τα εχεις πετυχει και τα δυο καμια φορα εξω απο την φωλια?


Ναι ορε, καθημερινα αλλα μονο λιγη ωρα, η θηλυκια κλωσσαει πιστα και βγαινει μονο για φαι και νερο!

----------


## gianniscockatiel

με το καλο νικο να γεννηθουν τα μικρα σου!!!
πλησιαζουν οι μερες!!!

----------


## sarli

Με το καλο Νικο ολα να πανε καλα!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Νικο τι νεα εχουμε σημερα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωστα, περιμενα να βγουν σημερα αλλα εκανα λαθος στον υπολογισμο κι εαν πανε ολα καλα απο εβδομαδα βγαινουν τα μικρα!  :Happy:

----------


## sWeetAnGel

μην αγχωθεις κι αν δν βγουν την μερα που περιμενεις περιμενε κανα δυο ακομα!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Αντε με το καλο απο βδομαδα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό... μακάρι να βγουν δύο πανέμορφα ΓΚΡΙ Ringneckάκια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## CyberPanos

Εχεις κανει καμια ωοσκοπηση τωρα τελευταια να δεις τι γινετε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εχεις κανει καμια ωοσκοπηση τωρα τελευταια να δεις τι γινετε?


Οχι Πανο.. δεν θελω να ξανακανω!

Εκτος αυτου εαν ξανακανω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποια η κατασταση του εμβρυου διοτι δεν ξερω και πολυ απο αυτα.. μονο εαν ειναι ενσπορο ή οχι μπορω να καταλαβω!

----------


## sWeetAnGel

νικο τι γινεται με τα αβγουλακια εχουμε κανενα νεο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σήμερα μάλλον θα σκάσει το πρώτο, μέχρι να βγει από το αυγό κιόλας... αύριο θα το περιμένεις...  :winky:   :Happy: 
Σήμερα αν σκάσει, θα ακούσεις απεγνωσμένες φωνούλες από την φωλιά!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν κοιταξα ακομη στην φωλιτσα.. θα προσπαθησω να ακουσω φωνες με το ακουστικο μου!

----------


## panoss

Άντε περιμένουμε εξελίξεις!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Νίκο! με το καλό ν' ακούσεις φωνούλες και να δεις τα μικρά!!! 
Περιμένουμε εναγωνίως!

----------


## moustakias

Νικόλα τι έγινε εδω?
Στα πόσα αυγουλάκια έχουμε μείνει?
3 τα είχα αφησει

----------


## Efthimis98

> Νικόλα τι έγινε εδω?
> Στα πόσα αυγουλάκια έχουμε μείνει?
> 3 τα είχα αφησει


2 είναι... χαχαχα.... και αύριο περίπου θα σκάσουν, μάλλον!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

φέτος θα το κάνουμε Χρονιά των Ringneck! ( όπως στο κινέζικο ημερολόγιο)!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> φέτος θα το κάνουμε Χρονιά των Ringneck! ( όπως στο κινέζικο ημερολόγιο)!!


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## moustakias

Χαχα φαντάσου νίκο μία μέρα να ξυπνησεις απο τις φωνουλες τους.
θα υπάρχει ωραιότερο ξυπνημα?
Αναμένετε το ίδιο ζευγάρι να κάνει και άλλα μωράκια φέτος? Κάπου είχα ακούσει οτι μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν πάνω απο μία φορές ανάλαγα βέβαια και απο την ηλικία των πουλιών....
Αντε Νικόλα ανυπομονούμε να δούμε γκριζάκια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Χαχα φαντάσου νίκο μία μέρα να ξυπνησεις απο τις φωνουλες τους.
> θα υπάρχει ωραιότερο ξυπνημα?


Δυσκολο.. εχω προβλημα ακοης Βαγγελη!




> Αναμένετε το ίδιο ζευγάρι να κάνει και άλλα μωράκια φέτος? Κάπου είχα ακούσει οτι μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν πάνω απο μία φορές ανάλαγα βέβαια και απο την ηλικία των πουλιών....


Εαν ολα πανε καλα και το θελησει και το ζευγαρι ναι, θα παμε σε 2η γεννα  :winky: 




> Αντε Νικόλα ανυπομονούμε να δούμε γκριζάκια


Ενας εκτροφεας, χωρις να ειναι σιγουρος βεβαια.. μου ειπε οτι παιζει να βγαλω και μπλε διοτι το γκρι ειναι ενα ενισχυμενο μπλε. Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυουν τα λεγομενα του! Θα το δουμε σε λιγες μερες  :winky:

----------


## Jannos

Οταν θα βγουν (με το καλο σου ευχομαι) να σου δωσω την στρουμφιτα μου(η οποια ειναι κουκλα) και να μου δωσεις ενα ''ασχημο'' γκρι μωρο??????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Οταν θα βγουν (με το καλο σου ευχομαι) να σου δωσω την στρουμφιτα μου(η οποια ειναι κουκλα) και να μου δωσεις ενα ''ασχημο'' γκρι μωρο??????


Για μενα δεν υπαρχει ασχημο- ομορφο πλασμα πανω στη γη (με εξαιρεση τις κατσαριδες  ::  ). Το καθε πλασμα εχει την δικη του ξεχωριστη ομορφια..

Θα το δουμε στην πορεια Ιωαννη.. εαν ολα πανε καλα  :winky:

----------


## Jannos

Χιουμορακι εκανα! ::  ::

----------


## moustakias

Εμένα πάντως τα γκριζάκια ρινγκνεκ είναι η αδυναμία μου.
ο Νίκος το ξέρει.

----------


## moustakias

Ακομαααα να ακουσεις φωνουλες?

----------


## Efthimis98

.Νικο θα πρέπει έχουν σκάσει μέχρι τώρα!!!  :winky:

----------


## nikosg6

Νικο το 2ο αυγο εχει βγει στις 6/4 οποτε ειναι να σκασει σημερα συν 2-3 μερες αν δεν κλωσσαγε απο την αρχη. για να δουμε θα μας σκασουν αυτα τα ρινκνεκ!!!

----------


## serafeim

:Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΣΚΑΣΕ ΜΥΤΗ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΜΩΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!  :Happy0045:

----------


## CyberPanos

Μπραβο ρε συ ,αντε και μας ανυσηχησες!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## moustakias

Μπράβοοοοοο :Party0028:

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Νίκο!!!!!!!! Να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βρε παιδια, σας αδικησα! 12 ολοκληρες σελιδες και μονο μια φωτογραφια? 

Αντε συντομα θα δειτε περισσοτερες με το μωρακι μουυυυυυυ!  :Jumping0011: 

*Ξερει κανεις ποτε μπαινει δαχτυλιδι στα μωρα ringneck?

----------


## vicky_ath

Νίκο υποθέτω στις 7-9 μέρες...!

----------


## Mariefi

Μπράβο ! Όλα καλά εύχομαι !!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Να ελενχεις αυτες τις μερες τακτικα τον προλοβο του να δεις αν το ταιζουν κανονικα η οχι,περιμενουμε φωτο'ς  :winky:

----------


## mixalis91

να σου ζησουν Νικο, εγω στα δικα μου μωρα ρικνεκ τα δοκιμαζα καθε μερα σε καποια μπηκαν τα δαχτυλιδια την 11 και σε κααποια την 13-15 μερα. δεν ειναι στανταρ ποια μερα θα σταθεροποιηθουν στο ποδι τους και δεν θα τα βγαλουν!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να 'στε καλα παιδια.. ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα  :Happy: 

Μιχαλη, ενας φιλος θα μου δωσει δαχτυλιδια επειδη το ζευγαρι του δεν του χαρισε απογονους δυστυχως. Απο ποια ηλικια να αρχισω να προσπαθω να δαχτυλιδωνω? Να προσπαθω καθε μερα μεχρι να μπει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Νικόλα!!!
Με το καλό να μεγαλώσει το μικρό σου!!!!  :winky: 

Και περιμένουμε photo!!!

----------


## nikosg6

μπραβο ρε νικολα αντε καθε μερα εμπαινα να δω τι θα γινει παντα τετοια να σου ζησει 
 :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Party0028:  :Party0028:

----------


## lagreco69

> Απο ποια ηλικια να αρχισω να προσπαθω να δαχτυλιδωνω? Να προσπαθω καθε μερα μεχρι να μπει?


Καλως το δεχτηκες!!!! το μικρουλι Νικο.  :Happy: 

Για Ringneck θελεις διαστασεις δαχτυλιδιου (S = 8.00 (7,6) mm). μην το προσπαθεις καθε ημερα γιατι θα τους στρεσαρεις τους γονεις, υπολογισε απο το ποδαρακι του και ανα δυο με τρεις ημερες να το προσπαθεις. 

Δες εδω Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά θα περασεις με λιγο λαδι η βαζελινη το δαχτυλιδι απο την μεσα πλευρα του και θα του το περασεις οπως δειχνει στο αθρο. 

Μην ξεχασεις πριν το περασεις να το καλυψεις με ταινια στο χρωμα του δερματος, μην και δεν το δεχτουν οι γονεις και το τραβανε για να του το βγαλουν. 




>

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Καλως το δεχτηκες!!!! το μικρουλι Νικο. 
> 
> Για Ringneck θελεις διαστασεις δαχτυλιδιου (S = 8.00 (7,6) mm). 
> 
> Δες εδω Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά θα περασεις με λιγο λαδι η βαζελινη το δαχτυλιδι και θα του το περασεις οπως δειχνει στο αθρο.


Να 'σαι καλα Δημητρη! Οπως προειπα εχω (θα εχω συντομα δηλαδη) δαχτυλιδια απο εναν φιλο που του περισσεψαν.. 

Θα προσπαθησω να το δαχτυλιδωσω.. σε ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## mixalis91

Νικο εγω εβαλα στα δικα μου το γραμμα R.7mm αν ειχα και το γραμμα Q.6.5mm που ειναι μικροτερο αυτο θα εβαζα! Το 7mm που εβαλα ειναι τεραστιο και οι γονεις του 7mm εχουν. απο την 8 ημερα εκανα δοκιμες αλλα εβγανε

----------


## serafeim

ΜΑΜΑΕΙ;;;;;;;;
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................

----------


## mitsman

επρεπε να σε αφησω βρε ατιμε..... χαχαχααχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ευτυχως!!! κανε τον Σταυρο σου!!! Να σου ζησει!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο Νίκο!!! Να σου ζήσει!!! Φαντάζομαι τη χαρά σου!!! Ανυπομονώ να το δω!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα παιδια!

Εδω το αυγουλακι στην ωοσκοπηση την Δευτερα..



Και το τοσοδουλικο μου εχθες το βραδακι (ΦΤΥΣΤΕ ΤΟΟΟΟ!)



Ειμαι πολυ ενθουσιασμενος.. ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

επειδη δεν εχω τοσο σαλιο για να το φτυσω να μην το ματυασω ανοιξα την βρυση να τρεχει.....
δεν εχω λογια... αυτην την στιγμη μονο συναισθηματα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> επειδη δεν εχω τοσο σαλιο για να το φτυσω να μην το ματυασω ανοιξα την βρυση να τρεχει.....


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## moustakias

φτου φτου!
Όλα καλά θα πάνε μην ανυσηχείς

----------


## vicky_ath

Ψυχούλα μουυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Νίκο εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!!
Σύντομα να το δεις να ξεπροβάλλει από τη φωλιά, να κάθεται στα κλαδάκια και να κάνει τις πρώτες του πτήσεις!

----------


## saxo_29

Να σου ζησει το ομορφουλι,  συντομα στο κλαρι!!

----------


## sWeetAnGel

νικο να σου ζησει κ να γινει πανεμορφο!!!!!!! φτου φτου ψυχουλα μου!!!!

----------


## mitsman

την επομενη φορα που θα ερθω ΑΘηνα να δεις που θα παει αυτο το πουλακι... που θα παει!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> την επομενη φορα που θα ερθω ΑΘηνα να δεις που θα παει αυτο το πουλακι... που θα παει!!!! χαχαχαχαχα


Οχι αυτοοοοο. ειναι δικο μου, καταλαβες? Εσυ & το Βικακι θα παρετε καποιο αδελφακι του, αυτο μην διανοηθειτε το αγγιξετε!  ::

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλα καλα.... εχεις μπλεξει με κλεφταξωτη!!!!! χαχαχααχα

----------


## olga

2 μέρες έκανα να δω το θέμα και είχαμε εξελήξεις! Να το χαίρεσαι το μικρούλι σου!!!

----------


## serafeim

ααααααααααααααα μην το ζουμπηξεις ξεχασα να σου πω!!!! :Tongue0020:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα!!! Είναι πανέμορφο .... να σου ζήσει!!!
Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!  :Happy: 

Ααα.... φτου φτου φτου να μην το ματιάξω!

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο βρε νικο!!! Να σου ζησει το σκουλακακι σου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα παιδια.

Εχω ασχημα νεα.. οι γονεις δεν ταιζαν τον μικρουλη μου και μας αφησε σημερα σε ηλικια 3 ημερων.

Ηταν και για μενα η πρωτη φορα και δεν επραξα σωστα..

Δεν θα τα αφησω σε 2η γεννα διοτι καλοκαιριασε πια..

Τον θαψαμε τον μικρουλη μου και ελπιζω να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι.. μπορει να μην τον χαρηκα καν, κι ουτε να τον ειδα να αναπτυσσεται αλλα ηταν το πρωτο μικρουλι απο αυτο το ζευγαρι και καταστενοχωρηθηκα.. ειμαι τελειως χαλια τωρα.

----------


## mitsman

Νικολα εσυ εκανες ΟΤΙ καλυτερο μπορουσες.... απο την στιγμη που το μικρο εζησε τοσες μερες μεσα στο αυγο και καταφερε να βγει απο αυτο και μαλιστα να ζησει και 3 μερες σημαινει οτι ηταν αρκετα δυνατο απο βιταμινες και καλυμμενο απο την διατροφικη σου προετοιμασια..... οι γονεις ομως ισως η απειρια τους ισως και κατι αλλο ...  δεν επετρεψαν στο μικρο να μεγαλωσει!

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!! για το μικρουλι σου Νικο. οτι σου εγραψε ο Δημητρης παραπανω.. εσυ δεν εχεις μεριδιο ευθυνης.

----------


## nikosg6

λυπαμαι ρε Νικο ευχομαι την επομενη φορα να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## olga

Νίκο μην στεναχωριέσαι.. πρωτη φορά ήταν. Είμαι σίγουρη πως την επόμενη φορά θα πάνε όλα καλα!

----------


## moustakias

Κρίμα ρε Νίκο.
Εσύ δεν φταίς έτσι κι αλλιώς έκανες αυτά που έπρεπε.
Αν είναι η πρώτη τους γέννα τυχαίνει αυτό καθώς είναι άπειροι οι γονείς τους ακόμα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!! Επ!! τι ήταν αυτό!!! κι εγώ άνοιξα χαρούμενη και με προσμονή να το δώ στις πρώτες του foto......
Nίκο μου, σε καταλαβαίνω πιό πολύ απ' ό,τι φαντάζεσαι... 'Ηταν και το 1ο και η λύπη είναι ασύγκριτη...
Δεν το περίμενα κι εγώ...

Αλλά σου λέω, ένα πράγμα: Από αυγουλάκια, θα κάνουν άφθονα οι γονείς. 'Αφθονα! Απλά, πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα... την επόμενη φορά... Θα έχεις πολλές - πάμπολλες ευκαιρίες!!! Θα δεις!! Απλώς, θα καθυστερήσει λιγάκι ακόμα... 

'Οσο για τους γονείς, ήταν άπειροι σίγουρα, και την επόμενη φορά, θα δεις κι εσύ, αν ταϊζουν και τι κάνουν ακριβώς. Αφού κλώσσησαν καλά, όμως, έχεις ξεπεράσει τουλάχιστον ένα σοβαρότατο εμπόδιο. Πόσα και πόσα ζευγάρια δεν κλωσσούν καν σωστά;;; και δεν βγάζουν ποτέ μωρά;;;

Μην στενοχωριέσαι!! ε;;;

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Νίκο δεν χρειαζεται να στεναχωριεσαι υπαρχει και δευτερη φορα!!

----------

